# [SOLVED] Firefox causes screen to blink



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

I recently started having an issue with firefox. While it's open and i move my cursor to the top of the screen it'll start to blink. If I remove my cursor quickly it freezes the computer for a few seconds and if I leave it there it will finally go blank and shuts down all apps and send my PC back to the log-in screen (I have a password on my PC). If I move my cursor to the right, left or bottom nothing happens the computer seems fine. I am currently using chrome with no issues and I tried removing and re-installing FireFox and I get the same issues. It seems to have effected other windows programs, now when ever i maximize the app and i put the cursor near the op to minimize or close the app I get the same blinking results and if left there to long it resets back to the log-in screen. 

It only seems to effect windows programs and apps, 3rd party apps (adobe, chrome, etc.) seem to be fine.:banghead:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

If it's affecting other programs as well as Firefox, it could be a Windows problem. Try running sfc /scannow as admin with your Windows disc inserted to fix any corrupt or missing system files, then reboot and test.


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

I ran the sfc /scannow and the results found some corrupt files. But I don't know which ones. When I tried to open the CBS text file I couldn't as it shows "access denied", don't know if it makes a difference but I'm running Win 8, 64-bit


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

Is the problem solved after running SFC?

I'll move this thread over to the Windows 8 forum for our MS experts to take a look.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

Take Ownership of a File or Folder

Also: Takeown


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

It did not resolve the issue.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

Do you mean you still can't read CBS log?


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry Corday, I meant running the scan didn't resolve the issue.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

The log has the solution. Take ownership of it, zip it up and post here.


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

Thanks for the help on ownership Corday, the file is attached.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

Duplicate ownership of directory not a problem.. Other problems encountered need the Windows disc to fix. If it's a Dell or other major brand the OEM disc can be supplied by them for around $10.00. Alternative of reinstalling Windows is drastic, therefore first try a System Restore prior to when you first encountered the problem. Also run an AV scan. Are your Windows Updates current (I'm assuming the problem is on your desktop and you've upgraded to 8.1). If you didn't upgrade, did you try and get a message saying SHUTDOWN_REASON_AUTOSTOP?


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

It is a DELL and I just finished the system restore and all seems to be ok now. Is there any scan I should do just as a general maintenance so that this can be prevented? Also, I haven't done a system update for at least 6 months now, i turned off auto update.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

Do the Update. Get the disc (8.1). Download CCleaner Redirecting... and Clean every week or two. Do not use the "Registry" button.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

Hello MrToon,

You have a few System corruptions, these should be pretty easy to fix 


```
\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_fd391bf4c600bfb5\AcWinRT.dll do not match actual file [l:22{11}]"AcWinRT.dll" :
  Found: {l:32 b:RiqbbFMlYk4TCFPs6e1No03CGcLxyWwkaWtTiG4+8gE=} Expected: {l:32 b:MvgUcXXCWFC1Cs5MWYuuDyGym2lNZFWB/gyEDcmLmsE=}
2014-07-28 00:51:59, Info                  CSI    0000080e [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:22{11}]"AcWinRT.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-Application-Experience-Mitigations-C3, Version = 6.3.9600.16504, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2014-07-28 00:52:00, Info                  CSI    0000080f Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :
  Found: {l:32 b:kYqSy1G3PASbDpzN4puq7+PIuQkWpZCtJ+6P7IqeVp8=} Expected: {l:32 b:n520k714Uu3utHa5JGQ6HQYbZphKhlMWq5pEmfnCDuw=}
2014-07-28 00:52:00, Info                  CSI    00000810 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.16384, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2014-07-28 00:52:00, Info                  CSI    00000811 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_fd391bf4c600bfb5\AcWinRT.dll do not match actual file [l:22{11}]"AcWinRT.dll" :
  Found: {l:32 b:RiqbbFMlYk4TCFPs6e1No03CGcLxyWwkaWtTiG4+8gE=} Expected: {l:32 b:MvgUcXXCWFC1Cs5MWYuuDyGym2lNZFWB/gyEDcmLmsE=}
2014-07-28 00:52:00, Info                  CSI    00000812 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:22{11}]"AcWinRT.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-Application-Experience-Mitigations-C3, Version = 6.3.9600.16504, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2014-07-28 00:52:00, Info                  CSI    00000813 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:156{78}]"Package_6_for_KB2917929~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.3.1.2.2917929-11_neutral_GDR"
2014-07-28 00:52:00, Info                  CSI    00000814 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :
  Found: {l:32 b:kYqSy1G3PASbDpzN4puq7+PIuQkWpZCtJ+6P7IqeVp8=} Expected: {l:32 b:n520k714Uu3utHa5JGQ6HQYbZphKhlMWq5pEmfnCDuw=}
2014-07-28 00:52:00, Info                  CSI    00000815 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.16384, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
```
*Download and Run SFCFix*

Please download and run SFCFix from >*Here*<


It will take about 15 minutes to process. Once the scan has completed a notepad file will launch with the results. Please copy and paste the entire contents of the results and post them back into this thread. Please put [CODE][/CODE] tags around the log to break up the text.


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

Go The Power, here are the results of the SFCFix


```
SFCFix version 2.3.0.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2014-08-04 04:42:57.223
Not using a script file.




AutoAnalysis::
FIXED: Performed DISM repair on file Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB of version 6.3.9600.16384.

CORRUPT: C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_fd391bf4c600bfb5\AcWinRT.dll
CORRUPT: C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_a11a80710da34e7f\AcWinRT.dll


SUMMARY: Some corruptions could not be fixed automatically. Seek advice from helper or sysnative.com.
   CBS & SFC total detected corruption count:     2
   CBS & SFC total unimportant corruption count:  0
   CBS & SFC total fixed corruption count:        1
   SURT total detected corruption count:          0
   SURT total unimportant corruption count:       0
   SURT total fixed corruption count:             0
AutoAnalysis:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.3.0.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 0 datablocks.
Finish time: 2014-08-04 04:55:16.822
Script hash: 
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

Hello,

Lets fix up these corruptions:

*SFCFix Script*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.


Download *SFCFix.exe* (by niemiro) and save this to your *Desktop*.
Download *SFCFix.zip*, and save this to your *Desktop*. Ensure that this file is named *SFCFix.zip* - do not rename it.
Save any open documents and *close* all open windows.
On your *Desktop*, you should see two files: *SFCFix.exe* and *SFCFix.zip*.
*Drag* the file *SFCFix.zip* onto the file *SFCFix.exe* and *release* it.
SFCFix will now process the script.
Upon completion, a file should be created on your *Desktop*: *SFCFix.txt*.
*Copy (Ctrl+C)* and *Paste (Ctrl+V)* the contents of this file into your next post for me to analyse please - put [CODE][/CODE] tags around the log to break up the text.


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

Here are the latest results


```
SFCFix version 2.3.0.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2014-08-04 06:46:49.347
Using .zip script file at C:\Users\Carlos\Desktop\SFCFix04151412.zip [0]




PowerCopy::
Successfully took permissions for file or folder C:\WINDOWS\winsxs
Successfully took permissions for file or folder C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_a11a80710da34e7f\AcWinRT.dll
Successfully took permissions for file or folder C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_fd391bf4c600bfb5\AcWinRT.dll

Successfully created directory tree \\?\C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\x86_msbuild_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_6.1.7601.17514_none_558f74866ddb8017.
Successfully created directory tree \\?\C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-trapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_5c920ce3f223127f.
Successfully created directory tree \\?\C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-iis-sharedlibraries_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17088_none_0c0061cfbd26a743.
Successfully created directory tree \\?\C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-bits-perf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_9b9f4b4c4baa6604.
Successfully created directory tree \\?\C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\msil_microsoft.build.utilities_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_6.1.7601.17514_none_b665d13b61a8309e.
Successfully created directory tree \\?\C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21692_none_1c1981b9338d783b.
Successfully created directory tree \\?\C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17586_none_1b9eb6021a6421dc.
Successfully created directory tree \\?\C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_netfx35linq-microso..uild.utilities.v3.5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_dd8b121b49f300cc.
Successfully created directory tree \\?\C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_msbuild_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_6.1.7601.17514_none_0de23daf595f5711.
Successfully created directory tree \\?\C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-iis-sharedlibraries_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17088_none_01abb77d88c5e548.
Successfully created directory tree \\?\C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-ie-iexpress_31bf3856ad364e35_9.4.8112.16421_none_d91a1b231155b48b.
Successfully created directory tree \\?\C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-bits-perf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_914aa0fa1749a409.

Line blocked (SFCFix.txt): "C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\SFCFix.txt" C:\WINDOWS\SFCFix.txt.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\x86_msbuild_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_6.1.7601.17514_none_558f74866ddb8017\MSBuild.exe to C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\x86_msbuild_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_6.1.7601.17514_none_558f74866ddb8017\MSBuild.exe.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-trapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_5c920ce3f223127f\TRAPI.dll to C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-trapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_5c920ce3f223127f\TRAPI.dll.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_a11a80710da34e7f\AcWinRT.dll to C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_a11a80710da34e7f\AcWinRT.dll.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-iis-sharedlibraries_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17088_none_0c0061cfbd26a743\iismig.dll to C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-iis-sharedlibraries_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17088_none_0c0061cfbd26a743\iismig.dll.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-bits-perf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_9b9f4b4c4baa6604\bitsperf.dll to C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-bits-perf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_9b9f4b4c4baa6604\bitsperf.dll.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\msil_microsoft.build.utilities_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_6.1.7601.17514_none_b665d13b61a8309e\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.dll to C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\msil_microsoft.build.utilities_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_6.1.7601.17514_none_b665d13b61a8309e\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.dll.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21692_none_1c1981b9338d783b\usbehci.sys to C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21692_none_1c1981b9338d783b\usbehci.sys.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17586_none_1b9eb6021a6421dc\usbehci.sys to C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_usbport.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17586_none_1b9eb6021a6421dc\usbehci.sys.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_netfx35linq-microso..uild.utilities.v3.5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_dd8b121b49f300cc\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v3.5.dll to C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_netfx35linq-microso..uild.utilities.v3.5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_dd8b121b49f300cc\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v3.5.dll.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_msbuild_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_6.1.7601.17514_none_0de23daf595f5711\MSBuild.exe to C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_msbuild_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_6.1.7601.17514_none_0de23daf595f5711\MSBuild.exe.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-iis-sharedlibraries_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17088_none_01abb77d88c5e548\iismig.dll to C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-iis-sharedlibraries_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17088_none_01abb77d88c5e548\iismig.dll.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-ie-iexpress_31bf3856ad364e35_9.4.8112.16421_none_d91a1b231155b48b\wextract.exe to C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-ie-iexpress_31bf3856ad364e35_9.4.8112.16421_none_d91a1b231155b48b\wextract.exe.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-bits-perf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_914aa0fa1749a409\bitsperf.dll to C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-bits-perf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_914aa0fa1749a409\bitsperf.dll.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_fd391bf4c600bfb5\AcWinRT.dll to C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_fd391bf4c600bfb5\AcWinRT.dll.

Successfully restored ownership for C:\WINDOWS\winsxs
Successfully restored permissions on C:\WINDOWS\winsxs
Successfully restored ownership for C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_a11a80710da34e7f\AcWinRT.dll
Successfully restored permissions on C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_a11a80710da34e7f\AcWinRT.dll
Successfully restored ownership for C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_fd391bf4c600bfb5\AcWinRT.dll
Successfully restored permissions on C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_fd391bf4c600bfb5\AcWinRT.dll
PowerCopy:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.3.0.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 3 datablocks.
Finish time: 2014-08-04 06:47:01.014
Script hash: YbL5mv2778T3rbSz8hV9ORlFMECnoP30aXYdssEfZz8=
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

Good work, lets make sure there files are good now

*SFC /SCANNOW*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.
*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Run* => Inside the run box copy and paste the following command:

```
cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
```

Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt* => Please upload *CBS.txt* to this thread
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or ge.tt


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

The CBS.txt is attached


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

Thanks, One of the files didnt repair

*SFCFix Script*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.


Download *SFCFix.exe* (by niemiro) and save this to your *Desktop*.
Download *SFCFix.zip*, and save this to your *Desktop*. Ensure that this file is named *SFCFix.zip* - do not rename it.
Save any open documents and *close* all open windows.
On your *Desktop*, you should see two files: *SFCFix.exe* and *SFCFix.zip*.
*Drag* the file *SFCFix.zip* onto the file *SFCFix.exe* and *release* it.
SFCFix will now process the script.
Upon completion, a file should be created on your *Desktop*: *SFCFix.txt*.
*Copy (Ctrl+C)* and *Paste (Ctrl+V)* the contents of this file into your next post for me to analyse please - put [CODE][/CODE] tags around the log to break up the text.

*SFC /SCANNOW*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.
*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Run* => Inside the run box copy and paste the following command:

```
cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
```

Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt* => Please upload *CBS.txt* to this thread
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or ge.tt


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

Latest results 


```
SFCFix version 2.3.0.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2014-08-06 00:41:59.854
Using .zip script file at C:\Users\Carlos\Desktop\SFCFix.zip [0]




PowerCopy::
Successfully took permissions for file or folder C:\Windows\winsxs

Successfully created directory tree \\?\C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17098_none_a0bd12070de8d732.

Successfully copied file C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17098_none_a0bd12070de8d732\AcWinRT.dll to C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17098_none_a0bd12070de8d732\AcWinRT.dll.

Successfully restored ownership for C:\Windows\winsxs
Successfully restored permissions on C:\Windows\winsxs
PowerCopy:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.3.0.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 4 datablocks.
Finish time: 2014-08-06 00:42:06.516
Script hash: mMDySmJk5D24BiMFW9q/pK1dn2ytZyP3rKGMXZXbLxc=
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

One more left now

*SFCFix Script*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.


Download *SFCFix.exe* (by niemiro) and save this to your *Desktop*.
Download *SFCFix.zip*, and save this to your *Desktop*. Ensure that this file is named *SFCFix.zip* - do not rename it.
Save any open documents and *close* all open windows.
On your *Desktop*, you should see two files: *SFCFix.exe* and *SFCFix.zip*.
*Drag* the file *SFCFix.zip* onto the file *SFCFix.exe* and *release* it.
SFCFix will now process the script.
Upon completion, a file should be created on your *Desktop*: *SFCFix.txt*.
*Copy (Ctrl+C)* and *Paste (Ctrl+V)* the contents of this file into your next post for me to analyse please - put [CODE][/CODE] tags around the log to break up the text.

Please run another scan with SFC and post the results


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*


```
SFCFix version 2.3.0.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2014-08-06 14:12:49.313
Using .zip script file at C:\Users\Carlos\Desktop\SFCFix.zip [0]




PowerCopy::
Successfully took permissions for file or folder C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_a11a80710da34e7f\AcWinRT.dll

WARNING: File C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_a11a80710da34e7f\AcWinRT.dll was not backed up as that would replace the current backup.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Carlos\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_a11a80710da34e7f\AcWinRT.dll to C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_a11a80710da34e7f\AcWinRT.dll.

Successfully restored ownership for C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_a11a80710da34e7f\AcWinRT.dll
Successfully restored permissions on C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-a..ence-mitigations-c3_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16504_none_a11a80710da34e7f\AcWinRT.dll
PowerCopy:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.3.0.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 5 datablocks.
Finish time: 2014-08-06 14:12:49.579
Script hash: 5bubiZ3cHH95MqsN6XApx8loyEnkT9HI7THDS7S/GAg=
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Log Looks good. Is Firefox any better?


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Firefox causes screen to blink*

Firefox is good! Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

No worries


----------

